# Space wedding!



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2003)

Don;t know if anyone noticed, but a Russian cosmonaut was married in space yesterday!

Stars in space couple's eyes



> One of the most unusual weddings in history has taken place as planned with the groom orbiting the Earth and the bride on the ground in Texas, US
> 
> Russian cosmonaut Yuri Malenchenko, 41, has married his American girlfriend, Russian-born Yekaterina Dmitriyeva, by video link between the International Space Station (ISS) and the Nasa space control centre in Houston.
> 
> ...




Now, isn't it just a real shame the wedding night and honeymoon couldn't be spent in space? ;D


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 11, 2003)

I thought it was kind of silly.  All they had to do was postpone the ceremony a few months.  Maybe I'm just cynical.  Or just crankier than usual this Monday morning.


----------



## Twelve (Aug 11, 2003)

Hmmm...I guess there was no kissing involved with this one.

I'm judging this more on the silly side, but it looks like they'll have a REAL wedding in Russia just to keep things normal.

Now, a REAL wedding and honeymoon in space? That's something.

12


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2003)

Yup! Somehow there seems to be more of the issue of public relations stunt involved here. Either that or Yuri is gagging for a green card to the USA. A novelty only, perhaps?


----------

